# Ticking Noise after warm up



## troy96792 (Sep 22, 2015)

I have a 2000 frontier crew cab 3.3l. I replaced my oil with Royal Purple And now there's this ticking sound. Sounds like Valves. I then replaced the oil with 10w 40.
The sound is still present at operating temp. It is intermittent only at operating temps. No ticking sound when cold. Can someone help me out with this? Or, maybe someone had a similar situation?


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

These thing's come to mind:

1. Nissan Oil Filter? If not Install one.
2. Is this Your First Oil Change with this truck? If so,, the Oil may have been thick and masking the problem.
3. Check your Manual for the recommended oil wt.; If you go to a thinner oil that is Manual recommended and the Ticking is worse,, then It might be a sticking valve.
4. Does your engine have self adjusting hydraulic valve lash? If manual adjusting valve lash; Valve lash may need to be adjusted.
5. How many mile's on Engine?
6. Did you switch from dino to Synthetic engine oil?


----------



## troy96792 (Sep 22, 2015)

No this isn't the first oil change. But, the first time I used Royal purple. I have a Napa Gold oil filter on at the moment. Do really think that'll make a difference? Mileage is about 211,000 miles. What is confusing is it only happens at operating temperature sometimes it goes away. Runs perfect when cold.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

troy96792 said:


> No this isn't the first oil change. But, the first time I used Royal purple. I have a Napa Gold oil filter on at the moment. Do really think that'll make a difference? Mileage is about 211,000 miles. What is confusing is it only happens at operating temperature sometimes it goes away. Runs perfect when cold.


Troy,

At one time I knew more about the micron filtration of the different oil filter's. If I recall correctly, the Napa Gold oil filter has a higher micron filter; meaning that it filter's smaller particle's. I think that the Nissan filter that I used on the '93 hardbody that I had, was a 20 micron filter and the Napa Gold was somewhere in the neighborhood of 10 micron's.

If the ticking started right after the oil change then I would suspect something different was used to account for this ticking noise. 

I've alway's been told to use a Geniune Nissan Oil filter, and so that's what I've alway's done with no problem's.

If you changed oil viscosity or from a Dino Oil to a Synthetic Oil, then that might account for the ticking as well. Especially if your engine has Hydraulic Lash Adjuster's. The '93 4cyl that I had, had hydraulic valve lash adjuster's, but the '13 SVV6 has solid lifter's and manually adjusted shim's to adjust valve lash.

I've alway's used Dino Oil for Engine Oil, simply because Nissan hasn't specified Synthetic yet. I have one small motor that has specified Synthetic,, so that's what I use in that engine. For my region, which is Southern US, The manual call's for 5w30 wt., so I put 5w30 Castrol GTX in '13 SVV6. Although I question that is a little bit too thin, I may go to 10w30 later on. On the '93, I used 10w40 Castrol GTX, from the getgo, until I sold it 20 year's later @ 176K mile's, and no problem's when I sold it.

If it were me, I'd go back to the Nissan Oil Filter and back to the Oil and weight that you were useing before going to Royal Purple, just to rule out the Oil Change Variable. One reason I say this is; I had a Kawasaki VN 1500 that I switched to a Fram Oil Filter to save money. After I switched to the Fram Filter, whenever I had to brake hard, the low oil light would come on. I never gave the Oil Filter any thought at all, until the engine started useing oil. I switched back to a Kawasaki Oil Filter and the Low Oil Light stopped comeing on, but the damage was done and I had to get a top end done. After that experience, I use the OE Oil Filter unless I'm told by the Mechanic's to use something else. Example; On my Chinese Diesel Tractor I use a WIX oil filter rather than the OE Filter, and also changed out the Chinese Air Filter Cannister and Air Filter to a Fleetgard/Cummin's Cannister and Filter.

If after reverting back, the ticking goe's away, then your good to go. If the ticking persist's, then I would take it to Nissan for evaluation. But I wouldn't wait too long about this,, because you don't want to allow the engine to tick anymore than necessary,, IMO, until you get it to stop or get it evaluated.

Hope my 2 cent's help's and Good Luck.


----------

